# Frage zur fps und Bildwiederholfrequenz



## sechzger (6. Januar 2009)

Hi!
Hab mal ne Frage die mich schon ein bisschen länger beschäftigt:
Wenn man bei seinem Monitor eine Bildwiederholfrequenz von 60Hz einstellt sind doch fps über 60 dann nichts nütze oder, da der Bildschirm "nur" 60 mal in der Sekunde das Bild wechselt.
Des wäre etz meine Version. So richtig kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen dass des so stimmt!?

Freue mich über eure Antworten!

Lg
sechzger


----------



## Nuklon (6. Januar 2009)

Korrekt, darum belustige ich mich immer wieder über CS:S Spieler, die mit ihren 150-300 fps angeben.


----------



## CaptainCHAOS (6. Januar 2009)

Ui, das ist interessant.
wusste ich auch noch net...
Aber zum Glück hab ich noch ne Röhre da is die Herz Zahl höher


----------



## DaWo (6. Januar 2009)

warum kann man eigentlich bei einigen tfts auch 75hz einstellen? handelt es sich dann um so einen theoretischen wert, wie er bei reaktionzeiten gerne angegeben wird? überhaupt: wozu braucht ein tft eine bildwiederholfrequenz?


----------



## emmaspapa (6. Januar 2009)

Ich mag mich ja irren, aber FPS ist nicht mit Bildwiederholungsfrequenz gleichzusetzen. Es werden durchaus auch mehr FPS "erzeugt", aber nicht alle angezeigt. Auch wird bei einem TFT nicht wie bei einem CRT das Bild komplett wieder neu aufgebaut (100Hz=100xAufbau), sondern nur die Pixel die sich auch ändern. Es macht sich auch bemerkbar ob Du CSS oder UT (schnelle Spiele halt) nur mit 60fps oder mit 150fps spielst (auch wenn es ein TFT mit 60Hz ist).


----------



## Nuklon (7. Januar 2009)

Ich wüsste aber gern wie sich das bemerkbar machen soll, wenn sich das bild nur 60 mal in der Sekunde ändert. Die Server haben auch meist ein fps limit,(Also Berechnung für diesen beim Schaden, dargestellt werden können natürlich mehr) so dass es dort auch nur selten eine Bevorzugung von hohen fps gibt.


----------



## OctoCore (7. Januar 2009)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Auch wird bei einem TFT nicht wie bei einem CRT das Bild komplett wieder neu aufgebaut (100Hz=100xAufbau), sondern nur die Pixel die sich auch ändern.


Ja, gut das liegt in der Natur der Sache, deshalb gibt es den "Daumenkino"-Effekt bei LCD-Monitoren und -Fernsehern. Aber das ändert nichts am Bildinhalt im Vergleich zum CRT (bei gleichen Hz). Nur die gefühlte Bildqualität ist dadurch schlechter, da nützen auch keine geringeren Schaltzeiten was, auch wenn sie bei 0 ms wären. 



> Es macht sich auch bemerkbar ob Du CSS oder UT (schnelle Spiele halt) nur mit 60fps oder mit 150fps spielst (auch wenn es ein TFT mit 60Hz ist).



Falls du jetzt _nicht_ meinst, dass bei deaktiviertem Vsync nicht mehr gewartet wird, dass Frames fertig aufgebaut werden, sondern die jeweiligen Teile der nachfolgenden Frames angezeigt werden und so eine gewisse Chance besteht, einen schnell vorbeihuschenden Gegner vor einer entfernten Türoffnung doch zu bemerken (und man das hässliche Tearing in Kauf nimmt), dann würde mich auch interessieren, wo da der Unterschied liegt.


----------



## kry0 (11. Januar 2009)

Es tut mir ja Leid, aber diese Diskussionen nerven mich langsam! Andauernd der selbe Mist!
Für mich pers. ist es definitiv ein Unterschied, ob ich mit 60 Fps oder mit 100 Fps spiele! 
Vielleicht ist es ja wie bei den Mikrorucklern, die einige Leute ja einfach nicht wahrnehmen können, und dann einfach dagegen hetzen  -.-


----------



## Gast20140710 (16. Januar 2009)

1. ein LCD zeigt nur 60Hz an, auch wenn es nen takt 75Hz am eingang akzeptiert.

2. mehr als 60fps nützen NICHTS, da ein LCD nut 60Hz anzeigt.

3. auch deaktiviertes VSync ändert nichts an den max. 60 bildern/sekunde, nur dass dann halt auch mal ein paar "halbe"(drittel/viertel/etc^^) bilder dazwischen sind. (wie erwähnt: ganz einfach, weil nicht gewartet wird, bis ein frame komplett gerendert ist, sondern einfach das, was grad da is, zum LCD geschickt wird)

4. "Zitat von emmaspapa 
Auch wird bei einem TFT nicht wie bei einem CRT das Bild komplett wieder neu aufgebaut (100Hz=100xAufbau), sondern nur die Pixel die sich auch ändern."
korrekt, und dennoch ändern sich die besagten pixel auch nur 60x/s

5. "Für mich pers. ist es definitiv ein Unterschied, ob ich mit 60 Fps oder mit 100 Fps spiele!" (kry0)
wenn du 60fps MAXIMUM meinst: sicherlich. wenn du 60fps durchschnittlich meinst: sicherlich. aber wenn die framerate konstant mind. 60 beträgt, dann kannst du keinen unterschied merken.


----------



## BigBubby (16. Januar 2009)

Horst_von_Spack0r schrieb:


> 1. ein LCD zeigt nur 60Hz an, auch wenn es nen takt 75Hz am eingang akzeptiert.


Das stimmt nicht im allgemeinen, sondern im speziellen (VX922) gibt es auch welche die 75herz nativ können.
IdR ist es aber so, dass die im inneren mit 60hz rechnen und nur 75 hz voreuschen, wenn man es einschaltet





> 2. mehr als 60fps nützen NICHTS, da ein LCD nut 60Hz anzeigt.


das stimmt so auch nicht, siehe punkt 2. 
dazu hat man so gut wie nie exakt 60fps, sondern wenn man vsync an hat, sind es 60 fps mit brüchen runter auf 30 direkt, wenn er auch nur 58 schafft. damit fehlt dir dann schon jedes zweite. da kann man besser vsync auslassen und er berechnet 90 frames, die dann max bis 60 runtergehen





> 3. auch deaktiviertes VSync ändert nichts an den max. 60 bildern/sekunde, nur dass dann halt auch mal ein paar "halbe"(drittel/viertel/etc^^) bilder dazwischen sind. (wie erwähnt: ganz einfach, weil nicht gewartet wird, bis ein frame komplett gerendert ist, sondern einfach das, was grad da is, zum LCD geschickt wird)


wie davor geschrieben hat es aber den vorteil, dass die fps nicht direkt halbiert werden





> 5. "Für mich pers. ist es definitiv ein Unterschied, ob ich mit 60 Fps oder mit 100 Fps spiele!" (kry0)
> wenn du 60fps MAXIMUM meinst: sicherlich. wenn du 60fps durchschnittlich meinst: sicherlich. aber wenn die framerate konstant mind. 60 beträgt, dann kannst du keinen unterschied merken.


Wann hast du konstant 60? Da braucht nur was schnelles passiern, plus ein paar effekte und die graka schaft nur 58 frames und schon wird auf 30 halbiert. Deshalb sinnvoller weise vsync bei schnellen spielen aus.

Wenn man wirklich immer exakt 60fps überall hinbekommen würde, würde ich dir zustimmen, aber das ist in der realität halt nicht der fall.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Januar 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht im allgemeinen, sondern im speziellen (VX922) gibt es auch welche die 75herz nativ können.
> IdR ist es aber so, dass die im inneren mit 60hz rechnen und nur 75 hz voreuschen, wenn man es einschaltetdas stimmt so auch nicht,



Da hatte ich ja Glück, bis jetzt hat noch jeder meiner TFTs 75 Hz nachprüfbar darstellen können. Dass im Innern mit 60 Hz "gerechnet" wird, muß mir mal jemand erklären. Es ist aber so, dass die interne Ansteuerung der Pixel auf 60 Hz und den daraus resultierenden Zeiten optimiert ist. Da bei 75 Hz weniger Zeit bleibt, dürfte das die Bildqualität kaum verbessern, von Ausnahmen mal abgesehen. Bei Videos und Filmen, die 25 Vollbilder/s liefern, bringt 75 Hz ein etwas ruhigeres Bild. Da muss man aber schon genau drauf achten. Alternativ nehme ich dafür heute lieber 50 Hz, da mein aktueller Moni das problemlos kann (zumindest ältere TFTs müssen da oft passen).


----------



## BigBubby (17. Januar 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Da hatte ich ja Glück, bis jetzt hat noch jeder meiner TFTs 75 Hz nachprüfbar darstellen können. Dass im Innern mit 60 Hz "gerechnet" wird, muß mir mal jemand erklären. Es ist aber so, dass die interne Ansteuerung der Pixel auf 60 Hz und den daraus resultierenden Zeiten optimiert ist. Da bei 75 Hz weniger Zeit bleibt, dürfte das die Bildqualität kaum verbessern, von Ausnahmen mal abgesehen. Bei Videos und Filmen, die 25 Vollbilder/s liefern, bringt 75 Hz ein etwas ruhigeres Bild. Da muss man aber schon genau drauf achten. Alternativ nehme ich dafür heute lieber 50 Hz, da mein aktueller Moni das problemlos kann (zumindest ältere TFTs müssen da oft passen).



Die berechnen die Bilder intern mit 60hz, also 60hz sind es eigentlich nur, aber die bilder werden mit 75hz ausgegebn. also sind 4 von 5 bildern neue und eines ein doppeltes.
Es ist auch so, dass einige TFTs die 75hz nicht vertragen, da sie dann zu sehr am limit bleiben.
Vorteile hast du damit garkeine (Ausnahme wäre der VX922 TFT). Deshalb bleibe beim TFT bei 60hz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> dazu hat man so gut wie nie exakt 60fps, sondern wenn man vsync an hat, sind es 60 fps mit brüchen runter auf 30 direkt, wenn er auch nur 58 schafft. damit fehlt dir dann schon jedes zweite.



triple-Buffer hilft.
Ansonsten wird von einigen Leuten auch konstant 30fps als gleichmäßiger empfunden, als Wechsel von 40-70fps.



> Wenn man wirklich immer exakt 60fps überall hinbekommen würde, würde ich dir zustimmen, aber das ist in der realität halt nicht der fall.



Sein Vorredner sprach von "100 statt 60fps", was (realitätsferne) Szenarien nahelegt, in denen "mind. 60fps" eben doch konstant >59 meint


----------



## OctoCore (18. Januar 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Die berechnen die Bilder intern mit 60hz, also 60hz sind es eigentlich nur, aber die bilder werden mit 75hz ausgegebn. also sind 4 von 5 bildern neue und eines ein doppeltes.



Hm. Und von den 75 Bildern, die bei 75 Hz angeliefert werden, lässt der Monitor erst mal 15 unter den Tisch fallen, um nach 60 Hz zu konvertieren. Und hinterher werden 15 neue Bilder dazu interpoliert, um wiederv auf 75 Hz zu kommen. Okay, dass ist auch nicht viel unsinniger als einen TFT analog anzuschließen, aber das würde einen durchschnittlichen Billig-TFT doch völlig überfordern. Solche Interpolationsgeschichten, also nicht vorhandene (Zwischen-)Bilder zu berechnen, gehören zwar bei besseren HD-TVs zur Grundausstattung, brauchen aber Prozessorpower.TFTs interpolieren höchstens Bildgrößen durch Skalierung, wenn überhaupt.


> Es ist auch so, dass einige TFTs die 75hz nicht vertragen, da sie dann zu sehr am limit bleiben.


Klar.


> Vorteile hast du damit garkeine (Ausnahme wäre der VX922 TFT). Deshalb bleibe beim TFT bei 60hz


Wie erwähnt, es bringt was bei PAL-Video, es vermeidet Miniruckler, die zwangsläufig entstehen, wenn man versucht 25 Frames auf 60 zu verteilen. Das klappt einfach nicht gleichmäßig. Und wenn du noch mal den VX922 erwähnst, werde ich ihn tatsächlich googlen, wenn ich mal Langeweile habe.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Januar 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Wie erwähnt, es bringt was bei PAL-Video, es vermeidet Miniruckler, die zwangsläufig entstehen, wenn man versucht 25 Frames auf 60 zu verteilen. Das klappt einfach nicht gleichmäßig. Und wenn du noch mal den VX922 erwähnst, werde ich ihn tatsächlich googlen, wenn ich mal Langeweile habe.



Mach das ruhig. Ich erwähne ihn auch nur, weil ich ihn damals gekauft habe.
Dadurch, dass er 75hz hat, hat er dazu auch eine schnellere Reale reaktionszeit.
60hz bedeutet, dass nur alle 16ms das bild erneuert wird. Dann kommt noch die reaktionszeit dazu z.B. 2,4,6ms... 
Bei 75hz sind es 13ms, das dann plus die reaktionszeit, sorgt dafür, dass er bilder schneller/schlierenfreier anzeigen kann. gerade interessant für zocker von  sehr sehr schnellen shootern.


----------



## Gast20140710 (19. Januar 2009)

ich sprach sehr wohl NUR von szenarien, in denen ohne probleme konstante 60fps berechnet werden (irgendwer hat nämlich von CS geredet...).

dass vsync die framerate grundsätzlioch halbiert, stimmt so auch nicht, im SCHLIMMSTEN falls müssen es immer noch >50% der FPS sein, sonst wäre nicht gesynct worden.


ach so: ohne vsync zocken kommt bei mir gar nicht in frage, das is augenkrebs pur


----------



## aLpHa2k8 (20. Januar 2009)

In dieser Diskussion siegt meiner Meinung nach Erfahrung ganz klar über gefährliches Halbwissen.

100 FPS > 60 FPS (und damit meine ich nicht nur den Vergleich der Zahlen)
Jeder halbwegs erfahrene CS Spieler wird das bestätigen können.

mFg aLpHa


----------

